# PDF X3 - Erfahrungsaustausch



## chmee (18. Mai 2006)

Titel sagt eigentlich alles.

Wer von Euch benutzt für die Druckvorstufe PDF/X3 und kann seine Meinung
und n paar gute Tipps kund tun ?

http://www.pdfx3.de - ist natürlich Station No1, aber es geht um weitere Kleinigkeiten,
wie
1. Front und Back in eine Datei tun.
2. Schmuckfarben bzw. die Masken dazu.
3. Benötigt man zum Layouten zwingend QuarkXpress oder geht das auch mit Illustrator ?

Danke im voraus. mfg chmee


----------

